# Drifting with Erie dairies



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok I never have used these yet but going to give them a try. So what are the best weights to get? I usually troll for eyes. Sounds like they are making a come back.


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

5/8oz is the go to . Some guys use the 3/8oz for a splash count but I don't.
Red is known as the sheephead color. You're greens always seem to be good. I throw gold as well but it catches it's fare share of farm animals as well.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

I use 3/8 oz with a green yellow combo. eyes seem to love it. plus if you have a good drift of .7 mph and above you can just cast out and let it ride and I wont sink to far down.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

green and yellow or chart. and weight depends on drift speed and if you want to drag them or reel them or combo it.


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Yellow, green, gold, and any combination of them. Wife just throws them out and sits back for the next bite! Last Friday she actually got tired of handling fish and decided to take a break!


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I,m glad I never got rid of my Erie dearies and broke them out over the weekend on my medium light spinning gear. It was a blast to let them out count and retrieve them like we used to in the 80's I used the gold or green and white and actually managed a few 20" fish with them near Lorain.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

kneedeep said:


> I,m glad I never got rid of my Erie dearies and broke them out over the weekend on my medium light spinning gear. It was a blast to let them out count and retrieve them like we used to in the 80's I used the gold or green and white and actually managed a few 20" fish with them near Lorain.


I would rather cast or drift and catch any day rather than troll with all that gear. Much more fun! Glad you had a good time, I did too!


----------



## jimc46 (Jun 24, 2011)

kneedeep said:


> I,m glad I never got rid of my Erie dearies and broke them out over the weekend on my medium light spinning gear. It was a blast to let them out count and retrieve them like we used to in the 80's I used the gold or green and white and actually managed a few 20" fish with them near Lorain.


Went out just west of the lighthouse in lorain last Thursday. Had an east wind so did not think much would happen but had a great day catching but only 1 keeper at 22 inches. Caught a total of eighteen on mostly gold eries with meat. Fished from around 2pm to 4 pm . Sorry I went out to 40 foot deep. Also caught many letting it sink to bottom left it sit and when I made my first reel up I would pull hard like setting a hook and they would grab it LOL!!


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

kneedeep said:


> I,m glad I never got rid of my Erie dearies and broke them out over the weekend on my medium light spinning gear. It was a blast to let them out count and retrieve them like we used to in the 80's I used the gold or green and white and actually managed a few 20" fish with them near Lorain.


Makes me wonder why we stopped fishing that way???? Fish dont change. Pretty smart fella told all the things in the bait shop are for us, fish still like the same things no matter what year it is!


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Years ago when we used to drift all the time red always seemed to produce our biggest fish. Haven't drifted in some time but will definitely try it this summer as the shorts have been relentless on the trolling gear


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Looks like I need to get some then. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

My favorite color was chartruse and yellow.Weight 3/4 or 5/8oz depending on depth and speed.Guess with all the young fish can catch on them,but switched to gold#4 spinner with lip over decade ago.Worked better than the Toms or Erie Dearie when fish less plentiful and harder to catch.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

crestliner TS said:


> I would rather cast or drift and catch any day


The one thing I hate is the $3 a doz. night crawlers but the smile on my kids face when she thinks she can catch one bigger then her old man is priceless. I have to agree I guess as I have grown older I fall into the do like the rest crowd sometimes But hey now i'm looking for my old Gold nuggets...lol


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I did a lot of Walleye fishing back in the 80's, so I have tons of Erie Deeries and Golden Nuggets! I have a few of the Erie Drifters too. Those were kick === lures then too. Pearish Pees were another good lure for Walleye. I think the next couple years will be amaising! I don't think it will get back to the 80's tho. Seemed like every fish was 3 lbs or more!


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Half a crawler will last 2-4 fish on a Dearie. Helps with cost and getting the lure wet quicker. Green and chartreuse 5/8 worked for me.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

used to love going out in the evening out of turtle creek when the lake would flatten out and cast and retrieve erie dearies. that to me is fishing, love to feel that hit at the end of the line..... now that to me is fishing. many great memories when my 2 boys were young


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Always liked Erie deries in gold. Also have a pile of Fofrich mooneyes and Lake Erie Hellons. Now those are old school.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Gold Erie Dearies worked well last Saturday SW of Kelly's for handling over 125 fish and getting 12 nice fish for 3 of us., 6 being over 20, 1- 25 and the rest were 16-18. Went thru 6 dozen crawlers in pieces. Sometimes it was a morsel but as long as there was scent, those little guys banged it. Almost had a fish every cast. We would cast, count to 10 and get the blade spinning on mostly 1/2 oz lures, give a slow stedy sweep and if nothing hit it, reel a little fast and BAM, game on.. Love that fishery..


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I bought a whole card of erie dearie off ebay for $40 various colors. 50 lures. Gold is tough to beat. Had good luck just west of kellys saturday casting. 6 keepers 1 short in 23 feet if water. Love erie dearies


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

I've had many great days using pearl white as well


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a question for you experts. How much of a crawler do you use on these lures? And how do you put the crawler on? Do you cover the point of the hook or does it matter? Do you use a stinger hook as well? thanks


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

ErieBoy75 said:


> Half a crawler will last 2-4 fish on a Dearie.


I might try a Gulp crawler with some Procure next time and see if can save on the crawlers a little. I kinda remember threading the crawler on the hook and pinching it of half way like your say back in the day. I will definitely have to start thinking out of the box more to put keeper fish in the cooler.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

I also troll, but never quit using Erie deeries. The fish have not fundamentally changed, the fisherman have changed courtesy of marketing and advertising. Everyone believes they are or need to be a professional , tournament angler and pro staffer, and need to troll, or just troll blindly to cover water.
I Casted for walleye today out of Vermillion. I use half a night crawler, just make sure the crawler is hanging off the hook.
Get those flashlights and coffe cans out after a rainstorm.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

I use half, thread it on let the rest hang off, no stinger. I also use inline weighted spinners that I tie up with 8lb fluorocarbon and can change the blade size and color and weight


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

ErieBoy75 said:


> Half a crawler will last 2-4 fish on a Dearie. Helps with cost and getting the lure wet quicker. Green and chartreuse 5/8 worked for me.


We were using half crawlers Saturday. Always start out that way, seems to work just as well usually!


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

J2jm said:


> I also troll, but never quit using Erie deeries. The fish have not fundamentally changed, the fisherman have changed courtesy of marketing and advertising. Everyone believes they are or need to be a professional , tournament angler and pro staffer, and need to troll, or just troll blindly to cover water.
> I Casted for walleye today out of Vermillion. I use half a night crawler, just make sure the crawler is hanging off the hook.
> Get those flashlights and coffe cans out after a rainstorm.


If you dip your fingers in a can of sawdust as you pick, your fingers will not slip on the crawler as you pull. That's what injures them and causes them to die in a few days.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Bluewalleye said:


> I have a question for you experts. How much of a crawler do you use on these lures? And how do you put the crawler on? Do you cover the point of the hook or does it matter? Do you use a stinger hook as well? thanks


No stinger necessary, I have better luck on the back half of the crawler with about 1 inch left to dangle off the end of the hook. I pinch it in half before putting on and then thread it on the hook all the way up to the point. Cover the point of the hook but not as necessary as the little tail on the crawler and right now with the hungry shorts out there that doesn't matter as much as it does in lean times. I also like to use just a half ounce ball jig, usually white with a crawler on it as described and just bounce it along the bottom. Deadly.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

rustyolddad said:


> Makes me wonder why we stopped fishing that way???? Fish dont change. Pretty smart fella told all the things in the bait shop are for us, fish still like the same things no matter what year it is!


Some may remember the time on lake Erie when it was very unusual to see someone trolling. Back then the water was green most of the year with Algae and plankton and Walleye would stay shallow most of the day. Most of our fishing in the 60s and 70s was in water less than 20 feet deep. But then came a little rascal know as the Zebra mussel and he ate all that stuff in the water that was shading the walleye and they moved to deeper water and this made it more difficult to keep the bait in the strike zone long enough to catch fish. So the answer was to put the lure in the strike zone to begin with via weight or however and then pull it along until you caught a fish. It worked and became the new method of choice for a wave of new fishermen coming to cash in on the large schools of the 80s and 90s. It has been refined and tweaked since then to the method many use today. I was fishing with Danny Galbencia before he invented the Erie Dearie , we used a bait called the Heddon Spinfin which had an underslung spinner on the jig type lure. He said at the time that he was going to invent a new lure for walleye fishing that would make him rich and he did. I am still Old School and like to cast and drift more that trolling.


----------



## Fishtank133 (Feb 19, 2012)

Great to be able to get my kids out on the lake CASTING for these fish. Trolling is not nearly as fun as casting in my opinion. cheaper on gas too. during the hatch we use GOLD Erie Dearies. OR we cast Harnesses with GOLD blades with 5 Red beads and ONE green bead. DONT be afraid to put a bottom bouncer out with a harness when fishing a little deeper. OR use a 1.5 to 2 OZ weight forward of a harness to get down to the fish. we were casting in 51 FOW handled over 100 fish on Saturday. I fish what some call " the swing " as well as a retrieve My dad taught me 25 years ago. slowly swing the rod to the side pulling the bait toward the boat. if you can feel the blade thumping you are doing good. then reel down to the bait moving your rod slowly back to the water.... repeat. when the walleye hits... give them about 2 seconds while you reel down and SET THE HOOK!!! I hope y'all have fun out there this season. I will be fishing from a 63 Chris Craft. " Hollywood" give me a shout!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The best weight forward spinner I've ever used were the Hot N Tot Pygmy's that are now discontinued. If you find a good deal on E-Bay, I recommend giving them a try.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

All Eyes said:


> The best weight forward spinner I've ever used were the Hot N Tot Pygmy's that are now discontinued. If you find a good deal on E-Bay, I recommend giving them a try.
> View attachment 238816



I found a good buy on them several years ago and bought a dozen of every color they made. Some colors like the rainbow, I bought two dozen. So I'm set for the foreseeable future.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

FAB said:


> I found a good buy on them several years ago and bought a dozen of every color they made. Some colors like the rainbow, I bought two dozen. So I'm set for the foreseeable future.


Nice! They are great baits. Another killer trolling bait that are hard to find are Walleye A-Plugs from Apex. They are a foam bodied harness with a crankbait type of action. These have produced at times when little else was working. I have about 50 of them in all the colors. LOL


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

All Eyes said:


> Nice! They are great baits. Another killer trolling bait that are hard to find are Walleye A-Plugs from Apex. They are a foam bodied harness with a crankbait type of action. These have produced at times when little else was working. I have about 50 of them in all the colors. LOL
> View attachment 238836
> View attachment 238837


I liked that lure for Canada backwaters, seemed to produce when a lot of lures would not.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone remember the earie dearies with twin blades? I pulled one out one day and all my buds made fun of it till I kicked their butts with it!


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Anyone remember the earie dearies with twin blades? I pulled one out one day and all my buds made fun of it till I kicked their butts with it!


 Before I moved East,these Nuggets were all we used-raise and spread the antennaadd a worm and get ready


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I still have a couple hundred weight forwards, a mix of I think about any ever made, some still in their original packaging. I plan to break them out again in a week or so.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The weight forward spins also work well at times when cast and jigged with half a crawler. Especially along the edges of points and drop offs. Here is another old bait that I used to fish a lot, the Manns Little George.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

You know your on a hot wieght forward bite when this happens. You cast out, count it down, then slowly start reeling until you feel the blade turning, then all the sudden the line goes slack for a second, and then all the sudden the fish damn near pulls the rod out of your hand. That's because the fish charged the bait so hard that your life went slack. Doesn't happen very often but when it does it's special.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeada said:


> Before I moved East,these Nuggets were all we used-raise and spread the antennaadd a worm and get ready


The Erie Drifter was built like that, but had a 3 hook harness. I was going to use one Saturday but was doing ok with the others. Next time I'll start with one.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

U guys that fish the harness with weights are u using a single blade or Doubble and about what size are they? Also what length are these harnesses? This sounds like a god time I've been wanting to give it a try for a few years and with all the good reports of the technique working so well I'm ready. I may tie up some harnesses until I can get out


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I always used the green/chartreuse Erie Dearies. If there is a good wind, and I can drift them, I tie on a trolling sinker about 3 foot above the Erie. Attach the sinker to your line, then a 3 foot leader with the dearie. I also use a ball bearing swivel when using this rig.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Damn guys! I never thought I'd be reading in 2017 that all(well, a lot!) of the current "walleye gurus" on this site are fishing old school like we did before Erie became the "Walleye Capital of the World"!(talking the 70's, 80's). If you've never tried it, it is very effective-and a Blast!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I quickly tried to dig out some of the old hardware. Problem is that when you are a tackle whore like I am sometimes it's hard to find. These are some vintage Jim Fofrich designs. I did find a new package of mooneyes and another design of his in this picture. Hopefully someone can chime in an refresh my memory as the name of them. Somewhere I have a box of just flip n harnesses and walleye Wiggler's also by Fofrich. I just can not find them right now.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

These are Parrish Peas.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

These are a couple different styles of Erie Deries that are a little different than the originals. Hopefully I can find my Lake Erie Hellons collection.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

single blade size 3 #4 octopus hook usually colored and about 3 ft floro leader


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

rustyolddad said:


> Makes me wonder why we stopped fishing that way???? Fish dont change. Pretty smart fella told all the things in the bait shop are for us, fish still like the same things no matter what year it is!


Some of US never gave in and did the trolling thing. Just not fishing in my Opinion ! I hear that from customers all the time


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

mtkjay8869 said:


> U guys that fish the harness with weights are u using a single blade or Doubble and about what size are they? Also what length are these harnesses? This sounds like a god time I've been wanting to give it a try for a few years and with all the good reports of the technique working so well I'm ready. I may tie up some harnesses until I can get out


I like a 12 inch harness single blade for casting..less of a tangle issue. For drifting , the wife lets out a 18 inch double hook with a single blade. Seems to work for us.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

It used be a red and white Erie Dearie or a chartreuse Toms. Only options.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Talk about being a tackle whore. Haha


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

How bout stick baits


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Same as the newer version made by Jim Kaiser the crooked eye ,yellow gold and green always a good go to color


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

mtkjay8869 said:


> U guys that fish the harness with weights are u using a single blade or Doubble and about what size are they? Also what length are these harnesses? This sounds like a god time I've been wanting to give it a try for a few years and with all the good reports of the technique working so well I'm ready. I may tie up some harnesses until I can get out


make casting harness 18" to 24".
30# mono,6 beeds,clevis,#3 to#5 blade,1/0 hook,i use jig hook,when you finish harness put one beed on the end and make ovehad nut,the loop is 3"long and the beed is inside,it ackt as stop for slip sinker,you can change quick sinker from 1/2 Oz to 1 Oz or any size.just slide sinker on the loop and connect loop to main line with swivel and quick snap.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

EYELANDER75 said:


> Talk about being a tackle whore. Haha


Holy cow! Did a Bass Pro truck flip over in front of your house?


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

EYELANDER75 said:


> How bout stick baits


You Sir have no morals posting a picture like that..... that is a fantastic collection..


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

EYELANDER75 said:


> How bout stick baits


Your a bigger whore than I am. That takes skillz. Lol!


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah i wish it was just those but it gets worse, probably got a 4x4 8' high stack of boxes in the other corner of that room not counting all the totes filled in the garage. AND YES I KNOW I HAVE A PROBLEM!! WIFE SAYS IT ALL THE TIME


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

HappySnag said:


> make casting harness 18" to 24".
> 30# mono,6 beeds,clevis,#3 to#5 blade,1/0 hook,i use jig hook,when you finish harness put one beed on the end and make ovehad nut,the loop is 3"long and the beed is inside,it ackt as stop for slip sinker,you can change quick sinker from 1/2 Oz to 1 Oz or any size.just slide sinker on the loop and connect loop to main line with swivel and quick snap.


Steve, i made up quite a few the same shorties and 6' ers for casting and trolling only thing i changed up was using a gamagatsu octo hook. They are super sharp and they set hard. You fishing tomorrow or Friday Zedenek and i are probably heading out of edgewater or 55th


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

EYELANDER75 said:


> Steve, i made up quite a few the same shorties and 6' ers for casting and trolling only thing i changed up was using a gamagatsu octo hook. They are super sharp and they set hard. You fishing tomorrow or Friday Zedenek and i are probably heading out of edgewater or 55th


possible tomorrow,off edgewater,casting harnes testing.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

We will be out there


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

I was always partial to casting erie dearie "weapons". Does anyone know if those are still for sale anywhere?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Would any of you casting guys want to post pics of a casting harness?


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

kneedeep said:


> The one thing I hate is the $3 a doz. night crawlers but the smile on my kids face when she thinks she can catch one bigger then her old man is priceless. I have to agree I guess as I have grown older I fall into the do like the rest crowd sometimes But hey now i'm looking for my old Gold nuggets...lol


we fished Saturday and ran out of crawlers so we put twisters on our casting harnesses and really never missed a beat. we used pink, green and a silktruess color all worked great.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Gottagofishn said:


> Would any of you casting guys want to post pics of a casting harness?


I take a regular harness and cut it down to around 18" tie it to a swivel with an egg sinker and a bead. Sorry I'm oldschool haven't been able to post many pics.


----------



## fishfarmer (Dec 24, 2008)

e


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy, what knot do you tie for the loop? Mine keep slipping


HappySnag said:


> make casting harness 18" to 24".
> 30# mono,6 beeds,clevis,#3 to#5 blade,1/0 hook,i use jig hook,when you finish harness put one beed on the end and make ovehad nut,the loop is 3"long and the beed is inside,it ackt as stop for slip sinker,you can change quick sinker from 1/2 Oz to 1 Oz or any size.just slide sinker on the loop and connect loop to main line with swivel and quick snap.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Are y'all still getting them out of CLE casting? I normally troll and have been doing well but casting is fun and less equipment. I don't want to over crowd the boat with extra gear if I don't have to. I'm planning on heading out of edgewater Saturday afternoon and was thinking of modifying dome harnesses and try the casting thing. Anyone use a lead head jig and crawler rig at all?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some of you old timers may remember the Fergie Spoons. These were popular in their day for deep water casting, drifting and jigging in the midwest and great lakes. I've never tried them on Erie, but have had success with them on the inland lakes. I still have a few but haven't pulled them out in years. Gold always worked best for me.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

rustyolddad said:


> Happy, what knot do you tie for the loop? Mine keep slipping


I think they call that surgen nut or overhad nut.you have single line,bend the line 6" from end,now you have loop 6",hold the end line next to the line what you bend,then with second hand make nut on that loop and make the nut tight 1" from the end of bended line.i use 30 #line,it do not slip at all,i am looking for les maintenance more fishing.

I fished from 10am to 5pm drifting from Cleveland crib to rocky river,casting harness,we got 15 eyes,only 2 keepers,


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Steve, very nice fish in the 46 to 49 ft range straight out of edgewater but trolled harnesses to get our last twelve. First three hours out we caught countless fish casting in 51ft just west of crib but only 6 keepers out there. You fishing tomorrow? Let me know we will be back out in the am


----------



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)

3/4 oz gold should always be your first choice, in fact, it is really all you need. If you want a backup// second choice, then green or chartreuse. 3/4 oz tho.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

HappySnag said:


> make casting harness 18" to 24".
> 30# mono,6 beeds,clevis,#3 to#5 blade,1/0 hook,i use jig hook,when you finish harness put one beed on the end and make ovehad nut,the loop is 3"long and the beed is inside,it ackt as stop for slip sinker,you can change quick sinker from 1/2 Oz to 1 Oz or any size.just slide sinker on the loop and connect loop to main line with swivel and quick snap.


Steve message me if you are fishing this week ,im probably done for a couple weeks due to out of town work. I've got about 400 crawlers left from the flat i bought If you want them let me know otherwise I am gonna offer them up to someone on this site


----------

